# أبحث عن كتاب دوائر منطق باللغه العربيه



## wtwat2003. (2 مايو 2006)

[GLOW="CCFF00"]السلام عليكم.....
[/GLOW]أنا طالب هندسة اتصالات أبحث عن كتاب دوائر منطق باللغه العربيه
الرجاء من الأخوة الرد.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

Sukkar​


----------



## zomara (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تفضل كتاب عن الدوائر المنطقيه باللغه العربيه وهو كتاب مفيد جدا 
الملف في المرفقات 
مساحه الملف 1.89 ميجابايت
:55: 
لاتنساني من صالح دعاءك​


----------



## Hassan471 (12 مايو 2006)

تـفضل اخي بالدخول الى أحسن موقع جاد به الله علينا الله ينفعنا جميعا بما فيه من الفائدة الكثيرة و الله يجازي إخواننا في بلاد الحرمين عليه خير الجزاء

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/communication/communication.htm


----------



## القوس (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا نهى عضوه جديده بالمنتدى البدايه اقدم التحيه لكل من فى المنتدى واطلب معلومات عن الدوائر المنطقيه وشرحها


----------



## القوس (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا انا دخلت على الموقع الموجود
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القوس (7 فبراير 2009)

انا ما وصلتش لاى حاجه من فضلكم ساعدونى عايزه شرح للدوائر المنطقيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## القوس (7 فبراير 2009)

عايزه اعمل بحث الدوائر المنطقيه ساعدونى بحلول ومواقع اخرى


----------



## لبني اسامة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب كنت احتاجه كثيرا


----------



## maher199012 (25 فبراير 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافيه يارب 

يسلمو على كتاب :*


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## هند هلالى (26 فبراير 2011)

ده اللينك
فى المنتدى شرح وافى لكتاب رائع فى المنطق
وبالعربى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200039-6.html


----------



## المسعودية (1 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب*


----------



## سيدالعنانى (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## in1mt (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور جدا


----------



## eyadd123 (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------

